# How to disable Touchpad???



## JYates (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi

I have an Advent 7204 laptop running Vista Premium. It's one problem is the touchpad. Double tapping the touchpad is the same as clicking one of the mouse buttons which is infuriating as it happens frequently when I don't want it to whilst typing!!!

I'd like to disable this feature but cannot find any option for it (I can't even seem to disable the touchpad entirely and use a mouse instead?!?!). None of the Fn buttons seem to do it and there is nothing in my system tray.

Anyone ideas greatly appreciated...!


----------



## Striker840 (May 2, 2007)

just get an usb mouse, install it, and run with it. Also, go into msconfig or whatever it is in Vista and just clear the box that loads the touchpad on startup.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you click on *Mouse *in *Control Panel* and does anything come up about the touch pad??


----------



## JYates (Jul 6, 2007)

USB mouse is installed but it doesn't automatically override the touchpad, they both work so the problem remains. Can't see anything relating to the touchpad in the mouse options in the control panel, only the usual stuff about pointer speed etc, nothing specific to the touchpad. Can't see it in device manager either, unless it is under system devices under an ambiguous name...


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

are you looking to disable the touchpad permanently -- or switch on and off?


----------



## JYates (Jul 6, 2007)

Would prefer to be able to switch on and off as I will be taking the laptop out occasionally...


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

In that case, as bonk suggested -- go to your control panel > mouse properties. There you should be able to turn off the tapping via checkboxes. Depending on the driver installed, you may have a setting to recognize an external mouse, thereby disabling the touchpad automatically.


----------



## JYates (Jul 6, 2007)

Makes sense to me, but the option simply doesn't seem to be there?!?!

It's listed as a PS/2 compatible mouse and the properties are those of a regular mouse, there is nothing to indicate it is actually a touchpad or to give me any control over the unique functionality of a touchpad rather than a mouse?!?!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Okay. I'll try this again, and next time I read more thoroughly.

If you want to disable the touchpad completely, do it through Device Manager. It makes sense to me that you can't disable it in the software. It's not smart enough to detect that there's an external mouse connected for you to use instead. And what would happen if you disconnected the mouse before re-enabling the touchpad? If you do disable the touchpad in Device Manager, remember to re-enable it before disconnecting the mouse to use the laptop away from your desk. Otherwise you'll be stuck with keyboard navigation.

I don't see an option in my computer's touchpad software to disable double-tapping. There is an option to disable tapping completely, and there's an option to disable tapping while typing which is currently checked on my system.


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

It's probably a synaptic mouse -- you can try updating the drivers...start with allowing it to search for an updated one from the web automatically. Beyond that, you manufacturer might have one wrote.


----------



## JYates (Jul 6, 2007)

Again, the option isn't there. Ready to start banging my head on the wall now...!


----------



## JYates (Jul 6, 2007)

It thinks it is the most up to date driver..

AAAHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## JYates (Jul 6, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone else has any ideas???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many drivers for the Synaptics touchpad will allow you to disable the double-tap on the pad for a left click. I have two laptops with that pad, and I've disabled it on both. One is an older Averatec, and the other is a new HP with Vista.

I believe for the Averatec, I had to download updated drivers to get the option to disable the double-tap, which I found incredibly annoying!


----------



## rrrobertsson (Jul 9, 2007)

I have exactly the same problem with my Advent 7204 and i simply cant find a solution to this - jyates could you pls email me (rrrobert at gmail dot com ) if you have found solution - please please as this is making me crazy


----------



## yaryar (Jul 10, 2007)

Try disabling from the BIOS


----------



## abunai (Jul 12, 2007)

I also want to turn off the "touchpad tap". 
I have a HP C552US with Vista. 
I've looked around in the control panal mouse settings. All I found was double tap, pad sensitivity, tap to drag, and some other options. But nothing to turn off the "tap".
Did a search in Google and came up with lots of hits. Didn't find anything that I could understand or that I'm willing to try.
If someone can post something,it would be great. I'm sure lots of people would like to turn off the tap thing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here is is from my Vista machine, the XP is the same. Pick that tab, click the settings button, select Tapping, and uncheck the tapping box.


----------



## abunai (Jul 12, 2007)

Stupid me . 
I didn't click on "Tapping", I just went to straght to the "+" and fooled with the options in there.
All along all I had to do was click on "Tapping". The box was right there. 
Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## abunai (Jul 12, 2007)

All I get when I open thread tools is:

Thread Tools 
Show Printable Version 
Email this Page 
Unsubscribe from this Thread


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

abunai said:


> All I get when I open thread tools is:
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version
> ...


You can't mark this thread solved because you didn't start it. Only the person who starts a thread can mark it as solved.


----------



## Sid_Ha (Jul 16, 2007)

Problem solved )

I bought an Advent 7204 from PC World. It was not supplied with the driver for the touchpad and when I called the support line they said that "the touchpad hardware worked and it was a software driver problem and that the software support line was only to give advice and there was nothing they could do". They advised I could, at my risk, try the Synaptic drivers on their web site or from Synaptics.

I downloaded the "Windows Vista 32-bit edition v9.2.5" driver from http://www.synaptics.com/support/drive.cfm and installed it. It works fine despite the README saying that that the driver has not been tested on multi-CPU (ie dual core) systems. Just go to the TAPPING heading and untick the box marked "ENABLE TAPPING".

Funnily enough, the 64 bit driver from the same web site did NOT work as it would not install under Vista for reasons I don't know.

Happiness is a touchpad that you can touch without sending a mouse click!


----------



## Sid_Ha (Jul 16, 2007)

I realise that my description of how to solve the problem is a bit vague.

1 The reason why you cannot disable tapping, or configure the Touchpad to be less sensitive to your finger-touch, is that Advant has NOT supplied the Touchpad driver so there is no software on the Advent 7204 to make the changes.

2 The Touchpad is made by Synaptics. Because no software has been supplied on the Advent 7204 you cannot work this out. There is nothing in DEVICE MANAGER to tell you this and the Touchpad does not appear there - only the Mouse appears there.

3 When the Touchpad driver is installed it becomes part of the MOUSE controls and appears as another tab (on the right) in the MOUSE controls. To see it, and make the changes like making it less sensitive or disable the tapping, go START > CONTROL PANEL > MOUSE and click on the tab on the right.

4 Why does the 64 bit version not install? Vista comes in two versions, namely 32-bit version and a 64-bit version. Advent supplies the 7204 with the 32-bit version of Vista and therefore the 32-bit driver is required.

5 Advent, PC World and the PC World Support line need to get their act together and fix this problem and make sure that the Synaptics software is installed on the hard disk before the 7204 is sold. In the meantime, the Support line needs to tell customers how to fix the problem.


----------



## xbabigurl08x (Oct 29, 2007)

hi i have a new Advent QT5500 Laptop and ive tryed to disable the touchpad by control panel>system> device manager> mice and other pointing devices. there is 1 mouse option which is ps/2 compatibe mouse. is that the touchpad mouse? because it dont say (disable) on the right click. when i plug in my graphics tablet then go on the same options in mice and pointing devices. it shows (hid compliment mouse) which i can disable. but i want to disable the touchpad 1? please help the touchpad mouse moves when i try and move the graphics tablet mouse :| im not very clever with things so i tryed to explain my best please can someone help?


----------



## alsires (Aug 27, 2007)

Could you possibly find the program in your control panel - add and remove programs? (xp speech but not sure about vista) could this possibly be the place to start??? I have Semantics Pointing Device tab in my Mouse link inside Control Panel, but with the program running in CP maybe it will give you access, thought the company webiste, or something like/??


----------



## xbabigurl08x (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks 4 replying . when i go to control panel on vista it shows . programs> uninstall a program and change startup programs. if i go on uninstall a program the only programs it shows is the ones i have downloaded since having the laptop i.e limewire.. when i go on change startup programs .. windows defender comes up and shows a catogry list.. if i go on (currently running programs) in the list. it only shows tblmouse.exe :2844 which im guessing is my tablet mouse? even though it isnt plugged in because it shows a pen and a pad.. ? lol ive tryed the advent website but there is no help . ive tryed control panel > mouse >hardware and it shows ps/2 compatible mouse. i cant right click it.. but if i double click on it properties comes up and there is no options to disable or remove it? it just shows the description and driver details


----------



## xbabigurl08x (Oct 29, 2007)

i downloaded a touchpad driver from http://www.pcworld.com now i can disable the touchpad.. but when i plug my graphics tablet in the normal touchpad pointer still moves aswell :s


----------

